# Hunter needs a Haircut



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hubby is making me give Hunter a haircut. He doesn't like the beard being long or all the hair on Hunter's cheeks and sides of his face. He says the topknot can stay but I have to trim up everything else or he will take Hunter in and have him cut down himself. 

Here are two recent photos of Hunter

















Here are the areas Hubby is saying he wants trimmed up

















Can anyone please post photos of their malts with a more trimmed up face so that I can have actual photos to bring to the groomer???


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

You should check out Bonnie's Mom's siggy pic and CeeCee. I love the way their girls look in those signature pictures. I keep clipping on Coco's ears and beard hoping to get her like that! Those are great pictures of you both!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 11 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816629


> You should check out Bonnie's Mom's siggy pic and CeeCee. I love the way their girls look in those signature pictures. I keep clipping on Coco's ears and beard hoping to get her like that! Those are great pictures of you both!![/B]


Aw, thanks, Mary Ann! :wub: Here is my girl's picture. She has long ears and tail but otherwise fairly short. 

PS - WAIT! Did you mean me or Dorothy (bonniesmom), LOL!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I think Hunter is adorable just the way he is.

Although, those are the same areas that my hubby wants me to have trimmed on Sophie. Sophie has always had long ears, but this new groomer trimmed her ears much shorter than ever and it makes her face look too full and it just doesn't look as blended anymore. So, I'll be interested in seeing Hunter after his groom.

Linda


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ost&p=29867


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 11 2009, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816641


> QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 11 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816629





> You should check out Bonnie's Mom's siggy pic and CeeCee. I love the way their girls look in those signature pictures. I keep clipping on Coco's ears and beard hoping to get her like that! Those are great pictures of you both!![/B]


Aw, thanks, Mary Ann! :wub: Here is my girl's picture. She has long ears and tail but otherwise fairly short. 

PS - WAIT! Did you mean me or Dorothy (bonniesmom), LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley:   I'm totally confused. While I think your baby is precious, I was talking about a different picture. The picture about which I was speaking has short ears and beard. :blink: Are you ladies BOTH from NY? :blush:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 11 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816655


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 11 2009, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816641





> QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 11 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816629





> You should check out Bonnie's Mom's siggy pic and CeeCee. I love the way their girls look in those signature pictures. I keep clipping on Coco's ears and beard hoping to get her like that! Those are great pictures of you both!![/B]


Aw, thanks, Mary Ann! :wub: Here is my girl's picture. She has long ears and tail but otherwise fairly short. 

PS - WAIT! Did you mean me or Dorothy (bonniesmom), LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley:   I'm totally confused. While I think your baby is precious, I was talking about a different picture. The picture about which I was speaking has short ears and beard. :blink: Are you ladies BOTH from NY? :blush: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL, that's what I figured!! Yes, Dorothy and I are both from NY. And I think you're right, Bonbon's picture has shorter ears than my girl.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 11 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816658


> QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 11 2009, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816655





> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 11 2009, 07:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816641





> QUOTE (Coco @ Aug 11 2009, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816629





> You should check out Bonnie's Mom's siggy pic and CeeCee. I love the way their girls look in those signature pictures. I keep clipping on Coco's ears and beard hoping to get her like that! Those are great pictures of you both!![/B]


Aw, thanks, Mary Ann! :wub: Here is my girl's picture. She has long ears and tail but otherwise fairly short. 

PS - WAIT! Did you mean me or Dorothy (bonniesmom), LOL!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley:   I'm totally confused. While I think your baby is precious, I was talking about a different picture. The picture about which I was speaking has short ears and beard. :blink: Are you ladies BOTH from NY? :blush: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL, that's what I figured!! Yes, Dorothy and I are both from NY. And I think you're right, Bonbon's picture has shorter ears than my girl.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Okay, one of you has to move or change your posting name. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Whatever, they are both precious!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

^^^^LMAOOO!  They confuse me all the time too!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

** bump **


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I think Hunter looks great the way he is! :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

...Just as I was thinking how ADORABLE Hunter's head was looking, your hubby ruins it for us all! LOL :smmadder:  

I think CeeCee's new sister Rain has a cute haircut...with the really short muzzle, but long ears & topknot. Although I'm not sure if that would make him look too feminine. Hmm...

I think even if you trim his muzzle & face area shorter, he will still look adorable.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Aug 12 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816951


> ...Just as I was thinking how ADORABLE Hunter's head was looking, your hubby ruins it for us all! LOL :smmadder:
> 
> I think CeeCee's new sister Rain has a cute haircut...with the really short muzzle, but long ears & topknot. Although I'm not sure if that would make him look too feminine. Hmm...
> 
> I think even if you trim his muzzle & face area shorter, he will still look adorable. [/B]


I agree with Lisa!!! I love the way Hunter's haircut is right now!!!! :wub: 

I'm not much help with pictures, but I hope post pics of Hunter after his facial trim!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's another opinion: I'm a HUGE fan of the no-beard.
Actually, to be more correct, I really don't like beards at all.

I like the bottle-brush look of the top and sides of the snout/face.

And, to push it, life without the topknot is so much easier, but for those who want the hassle, it's very cute.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Aug 12 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816962


> Here's another opinion: I'm a HUGE fan of the no-beard.
> Actually, to be more correct, I really don't like beards at all.
> 
> I like the bottle-brush look of the top and sides of the snout/face.
> ...


Topknots aren't a hassle for me (my hair, on the other hand, is a different story). The reason I fell in love with this breed was because of their sweet temperaments and long hair. :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Hunter is so cute right now, your hubby is making me nervous, lol
I might agree with totally short body and short beard and ears but the sides has to stay :shocked: I mean the mustache. maybe do one step at a time. I say beard goes first  I think Hunter had short hair a while ago and he was cute back then too so it should be ok anyway


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Why don't you just let your husband go through the picture posts & find a haircut he likes. Then if you like it too,you can take the picture to the groomer. I also prefer the shorter muzzle/beard hair,but not super short. You can easily trim up the face with scissors, a little at a time,until you get the look you want. I've done that a few times. Just recently with Hannahs ears, going a little shorter with each grooming,until I was satisfied with the length.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree about looking at the picture posts let your husband pick one out and you pick one out then negotiate, you are a woman and a lawyer you know how to do that. Then when its all said and done both parties will be happy. :drinkup:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I found a picture online that might work for what your husband's request is...although I can't say I LOVE it. Of course, you could keep Hunter's topknot...

Short Head Pic

I will keep looking for others.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Erin, what about doing something like this...?

Adorable Cut

It has super-short sides, short muzzle, no beard, and long ears (although I would keep Hunter's ears shorter than this pic since he's a boy!). I think it would look good with or without a topknot.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your posts! I love Hunter the way he is too and I think he looks adorable but I've gotta 'pick my battles' and its just not worth the fight over this one, it's hair so it will always grow back! 

My plan is not to give Hubby free rein of the picture posts but to instead find a few that I think reference what he is looking for and allow him to choose between them. This will guarentee that I don't end up with something that I'm not in love with and that sacrifices all the hard work Hunter and I have gone through to get his hair healthy and full .

Keep those pictures and ideas coming!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How about like Heini's cut? I can't find a picture of him. How is that possible?!!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How about a cut like Ollie's? (if I say so myself, lol) I just posted a pic a few days ago in the pic section.

I may get shot down, but I have to agree w/ your hubby that I think Hunter would look cuter with his beard and sides of face trimmed. Maybe even top knot off. My personal opinion--"big boys" like Ollie and Hunter, especially with those long legs, etc., just look cuter in overall short cuts. Rather than making them look more lanky, as you'd suspect, I think it makes them look more proportionate and neat. The only thing I keep long on Ollie is his ears and tail. Every malt is different--if I cut Ollie's ears short he'd look ridiculous because he has a long, chicken neck, lol. Other malts look SO cute with short ears. etc. etc.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Aug 12 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816915


> I think Hunter looks great the way he is! :wub: :wub:[/B]


i agree


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Aug 12 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816990


> Adorable Cut
> 
> It has super-short sides, short muzzle, no beard, and long ears (although I would keep Hunter's ears shorter than this pic since he's a boy!). I think it would look good with or without a topknot.[/B]


That's the bottle-brush look I love!


----------

